
Startups Hiring During Covid - dan301
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15vTgoKSDjOsyvyh_MMHyPN1kUBdkUlZFV_mQCmfF89Y/edit#gid=1231545188
======
geekboy81
Thanks, @dan301

